# Changing the 2018 LT G2 Headlights to the LTZ Headlights



## dguarizi (Oct 26, 2020)

Olá Riera, tudo bem? Olhando aqui no forum vi seu post. Tenho um carro do mesmo ano do seu, e vou trocar os farois também. Pergunta, teve que adaptar algo? Parece que se o plug do farol for de 8 fios não tem que trocar nada, é isso mesmo? O meu eu já olhei e tem os 8 fios no chicote do farol.
Obrigado!


----------



## Riera (Dec 8, 2019)

Opa blz e você? Isso se o modelo for 2018 LT que já tenha os faróis com regulagem de altura o chicote é mesmo, porém qua do você instala a função de relampejo do farol alto não funciona, ela só funciona quando você já está com o farol baixo acesso!

Eu levei meu carro em uma loja especializada em faróis aqui de São Paulo, chama-se Lantech e eles instalaram e colocaram um relê auxiliar com um chicote independente, aí funciona normal, não da falha no carro e o monitoramento de luz queimada fica normal!


----------



## dguarizi (Oct 26, 2020)

Show, vou conversar com eles pra ver! Caramba que droga esse lance do relampejo do farol alto, não achou ninguém que falou nada? Valeu pelas dicas!!!


----------



## Riera (Dec 8, 2019)

dguarizi said:


> Show, vou conversar com eles pra ver! Caramba que droga esse lance do relampejo do farol alto, não achou ninguém que falou nada? Valeu pelas dicas!!!


Então eu verifiquei várias coisas sobre o cruze LT e LTZ pra ver o que mudava, e o que muda é a caixa de fusível, eu achei que era só alguma reprogramação do BCM mas não é, a caixa de fusível do LT tem dois reles a mais que a do LTZ. É até estranho falar que tem dois relês a mais, mas muda alguma coisa na placa interna que altera essa função do farol!

O trampo lá ficou muito bom, e como não precisou adaptar o chicote eles me cobraram R$ 300 já trocando os faróis, fazendo o relê a parte e regulagem dos mesmos


----------



## dguarizi (Oct 26, 2020)

Isso que é foda, se mudar uma coisinha de uma modelo pro outro já era, mas faz parte. Caramba, barato até pelo trampo que da. E o farol alto e baixo no mesmo projetor, achou melhor que o farol comum do LT?


----------



## Riera (Dec 8, 2019)

dguarizi said:


> Isso que é foda, se mudar uma coisinha de uma modelo pro outro já era, mas faz parte. Caramba, barato até pelo trampo que da. E o farol alto e baixo no mesmo projetor, achou melhor que o farol comum do LT?


Se for o chicote do modelo 2017 aí fica mais mais caro pq tem que adaptar bem mais!

Então em relação a iluminação é bom melhor, farol em projetor ilumina bem melhor! O fato de ficar o alto e baixo no mesmo projetor não interfere, quando você aciona o farol alto o projetor abre internamente e muda o foco, mas posso garantir que a iluminação ficou muito boa, e nem estou usando xênon, coloquei as lâmpadas Diamond Vision da Philips que ficaram show


----------



## dguarizi (Oct 26, 2020)

Verdade, meu carro anterior tinha projetor, o foco do farol fica perfeito. Uma coisa, funcionou aquele esquema de quando da seta apaga o led e depois acende novamente? E quando liga a lanterna, dimeriza o drl? Valeu pela ajuda!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Beautiful Portuguese


----------



## Riera (Dec 8, 2019)

dguarizi said:


> Verdade, meu carro anterior tinha projetor, o foco do farol fica perfeito. Uma coisa, funcionou aquele esquema de quando da seta apaga o led e depois acende novamente? E quando liga a lanterna, dimeriza o drl? Valeu pela ajuda!


Opa então a função de dimerizar quando acende os faróis funciona normal, porém aquele detalhe quando você da seta e apagar o DRL não funciona, você aciona a seta e o DRL fica acesso. De resto fica tudo normal, de dia o DRL fica bem forte e a noite quando acende a luz de posição o LED fica mais fraco. A função de regulagem de altura também funciona perfeito, vamos dizer que ficou tudo 99% original.


----------



## dguarizi (Oct 26, 2020)

Excelente, muito obrigado pelas respostas!


----------

